# New to Slot Cars?



## Juggalo82 (May 29, 2004)

I was wondering is there a site I can find Slot Car Tracks and does anybody know any within an hour or less from Greenville,SC? thanks


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Try reading through here,it's a very informative site for a Newbee

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/index.html


----------



## Juggalo82 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks man, A buddy at my church had a table top HO Sized track and let me borrow it for a month loved it but he was selling it and I could not afford the price so he sold it shortly after anyways Id love to get back in it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Always great to see the hobby growing! Welcome and continue to enjoy.

 rr


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

How about 1/24th?? I don't know if any of these are close to you or not but here is a link - it of course does not have 100% listings and some maybe out of date but if you call one fairly close they will know of one near you.
http://www.oldweirdherald.com/cgi-bin/states.pl


----------

